# Solved: How to delete internet shortcut?



## slaterock (Apr 9, 2005)

I was trying to delete all the internet shortcuts on my machine and I came across a snag. It probably isnt a big deal but its been driving me nuts. I have tried going to the Internet options and deleting all cookies as well as files. When I check the files and object folders this shortcut is not there. However, when I search for it in explorer 6 history it pops up again and cannot be deleted from there. I have also go into the regedit to see if I can kill it from there but to no avail. Any suggestions on how to go about this?


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I take it you are talking about visited urls. 

Have you tried the "Clear History" button in Internet Options?

What OS are you running?


----------



## slaterock (Apr 9, 2005)

Its actually a computer at my job, they use still WIN95. Cheap *******s refuse to upgrade. I have tried everything, Clear history was the first thing I did. But when I hit the history tab and use the search option, this url pops up from the first letter I type and I can't delete it.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Here are the steps, with registry keys, to delete the URL history entries in Internet Explorer. Have you modified the registry yet? Be sure to back up your registry prior to making the recommended changes.


----------



## slaterock (Apr 9, 2005)

jdl said:


> Here are the steps, with registry keys, to delete the URL history entries in Internet Explorer. Have you modified the registry yet? Be sure to back up your registry prior to making the recommended changes.


Thanks for your input, but thet registry key the link refers to "TypedURLs" isnt there. I am really stumped, can somebody please help?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *slaterock*

Have you tried using the *Find* function in the Registry, using the name of the url?

For example: you are looking for www.google.com, try looking for *google* to see if you get any hits in the Registry.


----------



## slaterock (Apr 9, 2005)

EAFiedler said:


> Hi *slaterock*
> 
> Have you tried using the *Find* function in the Registry, using the name of the url?
> 
> For example: you are looking for www.google.com, try looking for *google* to see if you get any hits in the Registry.


Tried that too, no luck.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Bummer!

Did you try through DOS?

Restart in Ms-Dos Mode
From C:\> (type and press Enter after each command)

cd\windows
smartdrv
deltree tempor~1
deltree history
deltree temp
Restart (Ctrl-Alt-Del)

This link may have more solutions:
http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/delcache.htm


----------



## slaterock (Apr 9, 2005)

EAFiedler said:


> Bummer!
> 
> Did you try through DOS?
> 
> ...


That worked! Thanks a lot! That was really starting to give me a headache.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Thanks for posting back! :up:

You can mark your thread solved using the *Thread Tools* drop down menu at the top of the page.


----------



## spaingasol (May 3, 2005)

i'm having the same problem trying to delete those internet shortcuts, but i'm using windows xp. thanks for the help.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *spaingasol*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

Did you try the methods listed in this link?:
http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/delcache.htm


----------



## Topazz (Sep 16, 2000)

CCleaner, as listed at the bottom of the page EAFiedler referred to, is an excellent program to clean out internet files. 

It will also clean out other detritus as well if you leave the settings as default for a good system cleanout so if that is not required deselect the options you don't need.


----------

